# Are pf for FreeBSD and pf for OpenBSD the same?



## ikevin8me (Jul 24, 2021)

I saw in this status report about:

Ethernet support for pf
pf syncookie support
and would like to clarify:

Isn't pf develped by OpenBSD?
And if so, would these be the same development for pf in OpenBSD and these same features would make its way into OpenBSD as well?
And if not, pf for FreeBSD is forked and its development is completely independent of OpenBSD - is the case?

Aren't pf for FreeBSD and OpenBSD the same - as long as the version number is the same?


----------



## hardworkingnewbie (Jul 24, 2021)

Read chapter 31.3. of the FreeBSD handbook.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jul 24, 2021)

The pf ruleset I use on FreeBSD worked on my OpenBSD box with the syntax change of one word.


----------



## Jose (Jul 24, 2021)

ikevin8me said:


> And if not, pf for FreeBSD is forked and its development is completely independent of OpenBSD - is the case?


Yes, they are not the same:








						PF - Fundamentals of packet filtering with pf
					

The purpose of this post is to try and clarify a few basic ideas in packet filtering that I'm having trouble reducing to firm principles in practice.  0. PF lives in the kernel and handles all packets as they pass between NI(C)'s and daemons 1. Packets are identified by the NIC of origin and...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------



## msplsh (Jul 24, 2021)

They are not, and it's really annoying, because OpenBSD's has way more useful features so I can't put FreeBSD on my router.


----------

